
YouTube burnout is real. Creators are struggling to cope - rubinelli
https://edition.cnn.com/2019/12/18/tech/youtube-creator-burnout/index.html
======
josefrichter
So what? most of us are "under pressure" to go to work every day, earn a
fraction of what these people make, and sometimes we need a break and feel
burned out. I don't understand why I should feel sorry for millionaires
"working so much, they have more money than they can spend". Then work less..

~~~
Spoppys
Most YouTubers don't earn much.

~~~
daveslash
For the Youtubers who don't earn much, I completely sympathize. For those who
do earn a lot... I don't really sympathize too much. A quote in the article
says _" I had more money than I could spend -- and I was super depressed. I
had to quit everything and take a break for two years."_. _GOOD_ \- they hit
burnout and did what was needed -- take a break. It was only that they had "
_more money than I could spend_ " that they could afford to take a break. I
don't sympathize with the ones who can afford to take time off and don't; I do
sympathize with the majority who don't earn enough to take a break or slow
down.

------
Mobius01
I’m struggling to sympathize. The most popular creators (using the word
loosely here) earn millions. They have an option to hire a production team,
work less or simply go do something different. The model used to gain
popularity - high frequency of new content produced with minimal resources -
doesn’t scale against the expectations they themselves set with their
audiences. And the algorithm just perpetuates it.

------
kiwifan
YouTubers are put under an extreme amount of stress from consumers in order to
constantly be creating new and different content for its audience. I am glad
there is starting to be a discussion surrounding this.

------
sneakernets
The _only_ way to fix the crux of the YouTube "problem" is to force Google to
disclose how their subscription and recommendation algorithms work. The
reaction from YouTube top brass to previous demands of transparency have been
to treat the AI as some sort of deity instead of a computer program. In the
USA, I'm afraid it will take a constitutional amendment to fix this.

